# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Lisa Returning!

## Bryan

The Sunday Mirror reports that Lucy Benjamin (Lisa Fowler) is being approached to return Eastenders.

Altough there has bene no official confirmatiuon, Lucy has told some of her friends that she is going to return.

Lisa will return peniless to the square, her ex lover phil mitchell promises to bail her out, on condition that she stays in walford.

I loved lisa and lucy, and i would love to see her back...on the exception that we dont get the usual tug of war over Lou and alcholism and gun totting revenge. I hope she returns as it will strengethn the Mitchell clan even more!

----------


## Chris_2k11

This won't work. I do like her, but she's already served her purpose.  :Ponder:

----------


## shannisrules

yey! i loved lisa shes a great addition to the show cant wait until shes back!

----------


## Bryan

> This won't work. I do like her, but she's already served her purpose.


i can see where your coming from, its very likely we will see the same as usual with the fight over lou

but then again if she comes back of her own accrod maybe shes prepared to let phil see his daughter and sponge off him. She may realise the only way to survive is to get money off Phil and that she has to sacrifice her daughter. I think Lisa will get with Phil  but will call the shots. Phil has so many failed marriages behind him and hes getting old..with Grant playing happy families in Brazil, and with Carla back soon he'll want to settle down and i can see him deciding to spend the rest of his life with lisa given time.

As a means of narrative it gives Phil some family life, as oppose to him just going around Walford starting vendettas and upsetting people... and with 2 of his children back and a potential girlfriend/wife it will strengthen the Mitchell clan for after Grant leaves again.

I will reserve judgement until i see what Enders has to show for her return. It could go either way.

----------


## Bryan

Here is The Article:

ENDERS LUCY
2 April 2006
Newly-wed set for soap return
COULD life get any sweeter for ex East - Ender star Lucy Benjamin?

The blonde actress, 35, who married oil trader Richard Taggart at a fairytale wedding earlier this week, has turned over a new leaf, following her drug shame. And I hear Lucy - who played downtrodden Lisa Fowler in the BBC1 soap - is in secret talks to return back to Albert Square.

Bosses are keen to bring back Lucy who was last seen trying to run off with Phil Mitchell's baby, Louise.

My spy tells me: "Nothing has been signed on the dotted line yet, so Lucy's only told a few pals as she doesn't want it jinxed."

Although officially East-Enders deny a return, Radar can reveal that she'll return penniless to the Square. Her ex-lover Phil Mitchell promises to bail her out - on condition she stays in Walford for good.

Lucy's real life fell apart when her real-life affair with co-star Steve McFadden ended. Lucy admitted snorting cocaine off her dining room table through Â£20 notes. She tumbled again when her affair with teenage acrobat Bobby Hanton ended because he didn't want to marry her.

But Luce turned things around and wed Taggart in a Â£20,000 ceremony at Babington House, Somerset.

But she still had that working class London influence - the band was Chas and Dave.

----------


## Jojo

:Ponder:  I don't think I like this - down trodden lisa, fight over lou, wheres she going to stay....reserving judgment I think....could be good, but could be terrible.

----------


## chance

Hope it's untrue,couldnt stand her,mainly because of her hair and whiney voice i must admit.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Hope it's untrue,couldnt stand her,mainly because of her hair and whiney voice i must admit.


i loved her, she reminds me a lot of Angie Watts, strong and confident, but when paired with the wrong man could be reduced to a snivelling alcholic

anyone notice that Eastenders was in its prime in the early 2000s when Phil and Lisa were ripe (the JR and sue Ellen style couple) and when Lisa left at teh end of 2003 the show went down the pan...

bring her back and the results could be explosive!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh dear, a very annoying character.  I hope she never returns.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A strong character, what, were we watching the same programme Bry?
Nope i certainly am one for her not to come back.

----------


## Bryan

> A strong character, what, were we watching the same programme Bry?
> Nope i certainly am one for her not to come back.


she was strong and independant before she was with Phil, also when she returned in 2003 for a while, but naturally Phil reduced her to the snivelling wreck...which was where the drama lied...

----------


## Chris_2k11

How did she first come into the show?? I've forgotten..

----------


## Bryan

> How did she first come into the show?? I've forgotten..


market inspector... young, free, single, confident... then she met Phil...

----------


## Cornishbabe

I want her too come back, there will be soo many mitchel kids around!

----------


## Bryan

> I want her too come back, there will be soo many mitchel kids around!


there will only be Ben and Louise tough, as Grant isnt a permnant fixture in Walford, so Courtney will go with hium..unless of course the powers that be decide to kill off Grunt. 

yet i do like the idea of a younger generation of mitchells, as it allows us to see a paternal and protective side to the brothers, like this week when Grant said "Do you think Sharon would want our kids to loose their dads?"

----------


## leanne27

i hope its going to happen soon i loved lisa  :Smile:  and it would be nice for Phill to see his daughter again, how wold will louise be now anyway?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really liked Lisa. I hope she returns  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> i hope its going to happen soon i loved lisa  and it would be nice for Phill to see his daughter again, how wold will louise be now anyway?


She'd be 4. I hope she returns aswell, it would be nice to see Phil with both of his children for a while.

----------


## Debs

i really liked lisa, but i hope they dont bring her back just to have another phil trys to get louise back storyline

----------


## Bryan

> She'd be 4. I hope she returns aswell, it would be nice to see Phil with both of his children for a while.


I agree it would be great!

The thing is they cant just let him never see Lou again, they need closure on that storyline... so bringing Lisa back will be a fantastic way to continue the Lou story.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think it would be good to bring lisa back as phil could see louise but i hope they dont as i dont like the character she was annoying and whiny

----------


## x Amby x

i hope Lucy does come back, Lisa was one of my favourite characters, it would be great to see her back in the square!

----------


## alan45

Sorry to burst the bubble folks but insiders at the BEEB have denied this story  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Sorry to burst the bubble folks but insiders at the BEEB have denied this story


lol, I might have known.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah it was in the TV Biz column today in the Sun that the BBC have denied these reports and they said she doesn't plan to come back and the producers don't plan to bring her back either.

----------


## Bryan

> Although officially East-Enders deny a return, Radar can reveal that she'll return penniless to the Square.


The artcile quated that the bbc have already denied it, and that nothing has been confirmed

yes it is speculation, but that is what the rumour mill is for

----------


## BlackKat

But why would they deny a return and then announce it later. It's hardly worth keeping secret -- we know the majority of everything else in advance and they never bother covering that up with false denials, so why would they with this?

----------


## littlemo

It would be too much if they brought Lisa and Louise back. They are trying to rebuild the Mitchell family, but Phil's already got Ben. And there's rumours about Grant going over to America to claim Mark jnr (after Sharon's confession about him being his child). There's just too much, getting kids off their women storylines. It's annoying!

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope she doesn't return maybe they can do a Kathy and kill her off screen. She should have returned for Mark's funeral if she was ever going to return.

----------


## lizann

is she missing, was that louise's call about? back for mel?

----------

